# From Calais to the South Coast of France



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have not driven to the south before and we are planning to leave Calais on or about 17th September and want a site on the south coast within walking/cycling distance of a pleasant town/village We need to be back in St Quentin 1st/2nd October. 

Could anyone recommend a route, stopoffs at campsites en route (2/3), and a destination? 


regards 

Geoff


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

would that be the south of england or the south of france ?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rouen
Evruex
Chartres
Orleans
N20 to La Ferte-St Aubin 
Campsite >>Here<<
Clermont Ferrand...Loads of sites around
Millau...Tarn Gorge...Loads of sites
South wherever you choose :wink:

And no motorway tolls  apart from on the route down to Rouen

Have fun


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Chapter..sorry about that,definately France  

Hi Oldskool

I will give that a good looking at, especially as it covers the Millau and Tarn Gorge and the camp site has the right name  

thanks

Geoff


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

was not sure if you were coming from france


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

Hi Geoff
We are heading in the exact same direction but probably leaving the day before, we have travelled from the east side of Paris to Calais a couple of times before and used the road out to Rheims, its a fast route so am tempted to go south this way, although its probabaly more miles and there dont seem to be very many campsites along the road in the northern half of the country.
St Quentin may be about the time to stop over night for us and the camping Le Vivier au Carpes at Seraucourt le Grand looks like a good stop over uless its very wet. Alternatively carrying on down as far as the Champagne region there is a site in Chalons en Champagne ( previously called and sometimes still signposted Chalons sur Marne!) Motorhome service point shop nearby etc.Camp municipal, Rue de Plaisance (Gates shut 21.30pm low season)
From here on I think we would go from Troyes via Auxerre across to the A77 to Nevers (www.campingnevers.com)campsite in the town by the Loire and then N7 to Clermont Ferand. Dont fancy the A6 Autoroute du Soleil all the way down!We want to see Millau and then head off over to the Tarn gorge and into Provence, where we will stay for a while.
Lets hope they've lifted the ban on milk and meat products by then!
Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi welshpainter

I know Le Vivier Au Carpes at Seraucourt Le Grand extremely well ( we kept our caravan there as a static van for 5 years) Christiane the guardian is a gem. If you call in give her my regards. Its why we need to be back there by early October to meet friends on the site.

If all goes well we should cross on the 16th and head south on the 17th. Oldskools route looks good to me as we did part of this route to the Dordogne on our first visit to France with friends in 1996. I had not thought of using it to the med though.

regards

Geoff


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We have done 'WP's route in reverse and it's all on really good 'N' roads. Well worth considering as a route back if you end up coming back up through Clermont Ferrand.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pete

just downloaded your blog, its a good read and we will probably follow in your footsteps, unless of course we get distracted!

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

The A20 is a toll-free autoroute, if you fancy a spell of "easy" driving - otherwise, the route recommended above is as good as any. If you do use the A20, you might fancy checking out our stopover ...

Tarn gorge is beautiful, but narrow in places with overhanging rocks ... just something to bear in mind if you've got a large rig.


----------

